# Torque w Paracord Wrap



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok, I got a little more heft out of my Torque handle with a fish scale wrap and a snake knot lanyard. It gave these gorilla hands more to hold on too. Feels much better. What do you guys think?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

I agree 100%. I could not shoot consistent with it. By having raventree wrap mine added some curves to hold on to









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow! That wrap looks great. It made mine feel like a different sling.


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you so much I thought he done an outstanding job with. Yours is pretty sweet as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Looking good! I agree that wrapping a Torque makes a big difference as far a grip. I put new bands on mine today and I could not hit the broad side of a barn.

Here's mine:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I think the paracord wrap adds a lot to the over all comfort of the torque, for me at least


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I think you got skills, M Mars. That is fine cordage lore in action.

That fishtail is an awesome wrap for handles.

Keep up the pics...we love seeing almost as much as touching.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Some cracking looking wraps there, I like the look


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Some nice wraps around! This thread became a collection of patterns. A good way to effectively customize the grip for sure


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The torque is one of those frames that should be getting more love.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry double post


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like it. Nice work!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Nice collection of wraps. I love to see all the possibilities. The more the merrier.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> Some nice wraps around! This thread became a collection of patterns. A good way to effectively customize the grip for sure


Thank you, sir. That is quite a compliment.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey you guys, those warps are the bee's knees. If I knew how to do that, I might have saved mine. Really nice jobs on all, and I'm sure that they would give the torque some needed meat.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Hey you guys, those warps are the bee's knees. If I knew how to do that, I might have saved mine. Really nice jobs on all, and I'm sure that they would give the torque some needed meat.


My friend Jesse made a great tutorial on the wrapping of the Torque if you need it in the future or someone else looks for reference I link it here.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is how I learned to tie the knot that I used to wrap my Torque. If I can do it, anyone can!

http://www.madebyhippies.com/hemp/howtotiehempjewelry.html


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Here is the video I used for the fish scale wrap. I liked that one because it is the same all the way around.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

those are all really nice wraps,i miss my Torque,,,,,,,,ah well its in good hands now and it has a wrap too sadly I cant find the pics


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

found em on what are you shooting today thread. Yay!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

As Mark posted, Jesse has one of the best tutorial videos on how to add a wrap.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> I think the paracord wrap adds a lot to the over all comfort of the torque, for me at least


I'm glad to see she's still doing well man.


----------

